# Monitoring System (visualization of traffic load on interfaces)



## andrian (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello. Help friends. We need help deciding how to monitor network activity on interfaces, such as NagVis. Tried Icinga2 with NagVis module but it doesn't work for me (maybe some help with detailed documentation?), Or what other systems can anyone recommend?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm personally a big fan of Zabbix. But that might be severe overkill for your situation. There's always the venerable net-mgmt/cacti but I find that a pain in the posterior to configure.


----------



## andrian (Nov 11, 2019)

Can you send a screenshot of a part of the network objects as it looks to you to help me find out if it suits me?


----------



## andrian (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you, Cacti, I agree with you, is just that. But the problem is that Cacti does not have its own agent, and in this case the SNMP does not fit me, has there been any changes in the Cacti and an agent appeared? Such as an icinga  API agent.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

andrian said:


> Can you send a screenshot of a part of the network objects as it looks to you to help me find out if it suits me?








						Zabbix Screenshots
					

Take a look at the dashboards that illustrate Zabbix in action.




					www.zabbix.com


----------



## andrian (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks.
Judging by the screenshots - what you need, thank you again for your help!
 Interesting your impression. What do you think about icinga2?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2019)

andrian said:


> What do you think about icinga2?


No opinion, never used it.

If you're looking for something small, you might want to have a look at Munin, that's quite popular. If I recall correctly that can use an agent too.


----------



## andrian (Nov 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm personally a big fan of Zabbix. But that might be severe overkill for your situation. There's always the venerable net-mgmt/cacti but I find that a pain in the posterior to configure.


Hi, I'm back with the question. At your recommendation installed Zabbix. So my question is how to get metrics from a network adapter through an agent in passive mode. I see only view cpu, disk, swap from template OS FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Create your own (additional) templates and add `UserParameters` to the agent. 






						4 User parameters
					






					www.zabbix.com


----------

